# AZ Hack 'n Herf



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

(this may need to be on the Herf board...)

Hey all you AZ gorilla's!!!! Who's up to some hacking (golf) and herfing (cigars) this summer??

Looking to get together 4-8 golfers for a round of golf, some killer smokes, and some general fun during on the weekend of August 13 (I know, I know, in the desert - ya right) 

Actually thinking of having it at Elephant Rocks golf course in Williams (20 mi west of Flagstaff). Of course, dinner and cigars afterward (even if I have to host it at my house)

That's my birthday weekend, and hopefully I'll be sporting my first tattoo!!

Cool Temps
Great Course
Good Company
Killer Cigars

Who's in??

(SlimDiesel and DsrtDog - I better be hearin' from you!)


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

You can count Slimmy D to show. Make sure you confiscate my flask and I'll take ya'll to school. If you don't it will be a long day. We can share some great golf cigars too. If I sound like a mooch, that's because I am. Lookin forward to some golf with the LLG's.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sounds like fun. wish i lived closer to some of you guys.


----------

